# Fluid intake with Ivf



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

Can you explain why you need to drink approx 2 litres of water with IVF. I'm halfway through my 1st IVF cycle, 7th day of injecting Gonal F. My EC is due either next Tue or Wed.

Unfortunately I'm not a lover of fluids, I find it hard as it is to drink during the day. 2 litres of liquid is a complete struggle for me. Being that I don't drink the required amount, I was wondering what harm I might be causing myself, if any.

I am trying really hard to drink the extra fluid but its not coming easy.

I've also read that some clincs are advising their patients to drink milk, especially full fat. Can you explain why this is necessary. My clinic has not mentioned anything about milk.

Many thanks Peter

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Can you explain why you need to drink approx 2 litres of water with IVF.
> 
> ...


----------

